# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Quảng Trị - Du lịch Quảng Trị

## Meoluoi9x

*Hàng loạt di tích, danh thắng lịch sử giúp Quảng Trị là tỉnh duy nhất của nước ta sở hữu loại hình du lịch phi quân sự, nơi các cựu binh Mỹ muốn một lần đến tìm hiểu cũng như ôn lại những ký ức xưa.*


*Địa điểm vui chơi*

Gợi ý một tour tham quan du lịch phi quân sự DMZ (Demilitarized Zone) tại Quảng Trị như sau:

Điểm xuất phát đầu tiên là Lao Bảo, theo đường 9 đến Đakrông. Tại đây, bạn sẽ có dịp khám phá khu vực miền núi của tỉnh, hòa mình vào không khí vùng cao mát rượi, tinh khiết giữa nắng gió của Quảng Trị.  

Vượt ngã ba Đakrông, bạn sẽ đến căn cứ Khe Sanh, sây bay Tà Cơn. Tại đây, bạn sẽ được nghe kể về 170 ngày đêm giao tranh ác liệt giữa ta và Mỹ, về nỗi ám ảnh “Điện Biên Phủ tại Khe Sanh” của quân địch.

Từ Khe Sanh theo đường Hồ Chí Minh đoạn qua Cam Lộ, bạn sẽ đến Cồn Tiên, nơi diễn ra cuộc vây ép năm 1967. Cồn Tiên cũng là địa danh được được con trai của một cựu chiến binh tham chiến ở đây đánh giá là mô hình thu nhỏ để dạy về chiến tranh Việt Nam cho thế hệ sau.  

Từ Cồn Tiên có hai hướng đi. Một là theo QL 1A đi về phía Bắc sẽ gặp Dốc Miếu, từng được coi là “mắt thần” của hàng rào điện tử Mc Namara do 47 nhà khoa học trứ danh của Mỹ thiết kế với quy mô rất lớn. Hai là đi tiếp theo đường Võ Xá - Bến Tắt, bạn sẽ đến Trường Sơn, nghĩa trang liệt sĩ lớn nhất nước với hơn 10 nghìn mộ chí.

Từ nghĩa trang Trường Sơn, theo QL1A hướng ra phía Bắc là vị trí của vĩ tuyến 17, cầu Hiền Lương, sông Bến Hải, đường phân cách đau thương, phẫn nộ song cũng đầy hoài vọng của người dân hai miền trong chiến tranh.

Tiếp tục theo QL1A ra địa phận Vĩnh Linh, đến xã Vĩnh Thạch, người ta sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng địa đạo Vịnh Mốc với hệ thống đường hầm có độ sâu từ 20-23m, dài 2034m. Đây là một thành quả tuyệt vời của lao động sáng tạo và là công trình độc đáo mang màu sắc huyền thoại của chiến tranh Việt Nam.

Tiếp tục lộ trình đi tiếp vào Nam theo QL1A, chúng ta sẽ đến với Thành cổ Quảng Trị, nơi hứng chịu lượng thuốc súng nhiều nhất nước.

Sau khi tham quan những di tích của cuộc chiến oanh hùng, điểm nghỉ dưỡng đầu tiên bạn nên chọn là Cửa Tùng, bãi biển từng được lính Pháp xưng tụng là “Nữ hoàng của các bãi biển”. Biển Cửa Tùng tuyệt đẹp với cát trắng, biển xanh, những hàng phi lao vun vút.  Đặc biệt, tuy không nổi danh như Cửa Lò về khoảng mực nhảy, song nếu có dịp đến đây vào ban đêm, bạn đừng quên thuê thúng ra biển câu mực, tận hưởng biển đêm đầy huyền bí. Ngoài ra, vào ban ngày, tại Cửa Tùng, bạn có thể thu vào tầm mắt Cồn Cỏ, một hòn đảo xanh lam nổi lên giữa biển như một chiến hạm đang trấn giữ ngoài khơi.

Sau đó đến Cửa Rào, tham quan khu vực ngã ba sông với vẻ tươi mát của nước, của cây cối song lại nổi tiếng nóng nhất nước hay tham gia mua sắm ở cửa khẩu Lao Bảo nằm trên quốc lộ 9 từ Đông Hà sang Lào, cách thị xã Đông Hà khoảng 80km, và ngay cạnh sông Sepon.

*Di chuyển*

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Các bạn có thể đi xe khách, tàu lửa đến Quảng Trị. Riêng máy bay, bạn phải chuyển tiếp từ sân bay Đồng Hới của Quảng Bình hay sân bay Phú Bài của Huế. Để tránh bất kỳ sai sót có thể có, bạn nên tham khảo, giá vé, điểm đi và đến trước khi lên lịch trình cụ thể.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Giống như các bài tư vấn du lịch khác, một quy tắc bất thành văn của một chuyến phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô là nếu quãng đường từ điểm xuất phát đến nơi đến trên 300km, bạn nên di chuyển bàng phương tiện công cộng, đến nơi thì thuê xe máy tham quan.

*Đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Thời điểm đến Quảng Trị tốt nhất là từ tháng 12 đến tháng 4. Từ tháng 5-6 sẽ có gió nồm khô và nóng, từ tháng 7-11 là "mùa bão" của tỉnh này.

*Lưu trú*

Khu vực trung tâm Quảng Trị gồm các tuyến đường Lê Duẩn, Lê Quý Đôn, Trần Hưng Đạo, ... bạn có thể dựa vào lịch trình tham quan chọn địa điểm lưu trú. Nên gọi điện thoại đặt chỗ trước khi đến. một số cái tên bạn nên ghi chú nếu có ý định du lịch tại vùng đất này là khách sạn Công đoàn, nhà nghỉ Tỉnh ủy…

*Đặc sản Quảng Trị*

Đặc sản Quảng Trị được giới thiệu đầy đủ trong bài thơ sau:

_Gái Đông Hà, gà Dốc Miếu
Thuốc điếu chợ Kên, rau dền Mai Xá
Diếp cá Hiền Lương, dồi trường Bến Hải
Dưa cải Vĩnh Trung, Cửa Tùng cá nghéo
Kẹo kéo Bến Quan, thịt ngan Vĩnh Chấp
Khoai hấp triệu Phong, cháo lòng Hồ Xá
Cháo cá Bàu Sen (Quảng Bình), cơm men Vĩnh Thủy
Kim chỉ chợ Mai, thịt nai Đác Rống (Đa Krông)
Giò móng Cồn Tiên, cơm chiên Quảng Trị_

*Một số địa điểm ăn uống cần lưu ý*

Thấu, bánh ướt thịt heo ba chỉ ở chợ.  Cháo cá gần nhà trẻ hoa sen ở đường Hai Bà Trưng. Bánh khoái ở Dốc Ma. Bún mắm nêm đường Nguyễn Huệ. Hến xào xúc bánh tráng, ốc hút đường Hoàng Diệu. Bún thịt nướng ở chân cầu vượt. cháo vịt bà Thành ỏ ngõ bến xe cũ. cháo chằng hương đoạn cầu vượt. Cháo lòng dứoi chân cầu Ga. Cháo bột ngay đường vào Thành cổ. Nem lụi, bánh bèo ở chợ Sãi.

*Mang gì khi đến Quảng Trị*

Bất kỳ trang phục, giày dép bạn thích. Đừng quên trang bị đồ đi biển.
Mang kem chống nắng, mũ rộng vành, bao tay, khẩu trang để chống nắng
Mang CMND, passport nếu có ý định đến Lao Bảo
Mang lều, chăn mỏng nếu có ý định cắm trại.

*Các cung đường thường gặp*

Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Quảng Bình – Quảng Trị
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Huế - Quảng Trị
Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Huế - Quảng Trị - Quảng Bình


Theo internet

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Quảng Trị* - *tour du lich Quang Tri*Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Quảng Trị click vào *du lịch Quảng Trị* - *du lich Quang Tri*

----------

